
Ask HN: How do you list your skills on your resume? - diehunde
How do you separate all the different types of tools? Do you use bullet points? Or paragraphs? I always have trouble deciding how to list skills such as programming languages, cloud provider tools, databases, frameworks, processing tools, etc. without using too much space.<p>Thanks.
======
akulbe
As someone who has been on the interviewing side of the table, here's my
unsolicited advice.

Highlight the skills that are relevant to the position you're applying for.

Don't list absolutely EVERYTHING on the resume. Leave something for the
interview.

Bonus points if you can tell me how you used $RELEVANT_SKILL to solve
$RELEVANT_PROBLEM that $PROSPECTIVE_EMPLOYER is needing solved.

~~~
diehunde
That's what I do normally. But the rule of the 5 second look is what makes me
doubt about how to structure the skills. Thanks.

------
gshdg
At the very end, just before education (the only “required” item that’s less
relevant to a thoughtful hiring manager once you’re a few years into a career
but that too many recruiters will screen on).

I use one bullet point for each of several topics and then a list of terms for
that topic. The main purpose is to get through keyword matchers.

For instance:

* Languages: Python, Swift, Java, Ruby, PHP, Perl

* Databases: MySQL, PostgreSQL, Cassandra

Etc

------
janbernhart
It's usually more insightful if you name the tools in the subscription of the
job you had/have.

------
austincheney
I don't list any such thing on my resume. I consider such listings junior or
entry level attempting to gain attention of automated filters.

Instead I list the major public projects I have completed and describe
contributions to group efforts.

In an introductory paragraph I explain the few language I prefer to work in
and that I am not interested in spending time with frameworks or configuring
tools. My reasoning for this is to intentionally make my resume less popular
so that I capitalize on my skills and accomplishments opposed to jumping into
the common mediocrity. As a senior developer with many years experience, a
strong portfolio, and two employers I can afford the patience to look for work
I would rather do instead of the paycheck I immediately need.

~~~
dhkxh
You can be selective about your work without being a snob.

~~~
austincheney
Not in my experience as a software developer.

